# rider informed uber i refused a ride



## Hairon (Jan 10, 2015)

A few weeks back i made a trip from hoboken New Jersey to Brookly New york the trip requierd 2 toll different tolls one was $14 and the other $7.50 the fair was about $30 so i contacted uber and asked for a review on the ride cause i didnt think it was enough and explained i had to pay several tolls i then got a reply saying the following...


Uber Agent :
Thanks for reaching out about this. Uber only charges riders for tolls when they are in the vehicle. In the future, you can feel free to politely not accept a ride if the rider is too far or requires a toll to get to.

Please let me know if I can help with anything else.

After i recieved this email there was a rider that wanted to go to NYC i politely refused and excused myself to the rider but she still contacted uber and told them i refused to take her to her destination So uber sends me the following message

UBER MSG: A rider notified us that you refused to take them to NYC this morning. Destination discrimination is not tolerated. It has been noted on your account.

Im confused because the uber agent said i could refuse long rides or rides that requier tolls.

And what do they mean when they say that it has been noted on my account


----------



## oracleofdoom (Nov 5, 2014)

It looks to me like they were saying if it requires a toll for you to pick up the pax, then you may refuse, but they still don't want you to refuse the destination they request. They're pretty zero tolerance about that.


----------



## Hairon (Jan 10, 2015)

What do they mean they noted on my account?


----------



## Hairon (Jan 10, 2015)

oracleofdoom said:


> It looks to me like they were saying if it requires a toll for you to pick up the pax, then you may refuse, but they still don't want you to refuse the destination they request. They're pretty zero tolerance about that.


What do they mean by its noted on my account?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

They have noted this incident on your account. If they get more complaints, this incident could influence any disciplinary action that they may take in the future.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hairon said:


> A few weeks back i made a trip from hoboken New Jersey to Brookly New york the trip requierd 2 toll different tolls one was $14 and the other $7.50 the fair was about $30 so i contacted uber and asked for a review on the ride cause i didnt think it was enough and explained i had to pay several tolls i then got a reply saying the following...
> 
> Uber Agent :
> Thanks for reaching out about this. Uber only charges riders for tolls when they are in the vehicle. In the future, you can feel free to politely not accept a ride if the rider is too far or requires a toll to get to.
> ...


What you did was illegal, you can NOT refuse a pax a ride because of their destination, no ifs or butts about it, you are a Taxi and that is your job to transport the passenger where they need to go, these are not your friends you are transporting "and have a choice of not taking them". Once you accept a job and they are in your car, or contact you and tell you where they need to go and you refuse, they have a case for a complaint.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Hairon said:


> A few weeks back i made a trip from hoboken New Jersey to Brookly New york the trip requierd 2 toll different tolls one was $14 and the other $7.50 the fair was about $30 so i contacted uber and asked for a review on the ride cause i didnt think it was enough and explained i had to pay several tolls i then got a reply saying the following...


Were the tolls on the way TO the passenger, or did you pick up the passenger in Hoboken and spend the toll money on the way to Brooklyn?


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Refuse whoever you want. Uber is a scam . It is not illegal, you have a right to choose who you want to take in your vehicle.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

I think what OP..meant was that he refused the ride because he'd have to pay the toll again coming back from ny after dropping off the rider..and uber had previously refused to compensate him for tolls when there is no rider in the car..


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Hairon said:


> A few weeks back i made a trip from hoboken New Jersey to Brookly New york the trip requierd 2 toll different tolls one was $14 and the other $7.50 the fair was about $30 so i contacted uber and asked for a review on the ride cause i didnt think it was enough and explained i had to pay several tolls i then got a reply saying the following...
> 
> Uber Agent :
> Thanks for reaching out about this. Uber only charges riders for tolls when they are in the vehicle. In the future, you can feel free to politely not accept a ride if the rider is too far or requires a toll to get to.
> ...


_So glad San Diego is toll FREE!!!!!_


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

This doesn't add up - both tolls were in fact passed with a passenger in the car if your description of the trip is accurate.
So first CSR was wrong and you should've insisted on him to look at the map again.
Second CSR was right - you can refuse to pick up over the toll, but can't refuse a ride heading over the toll. Coming back from NYC is free anyway.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> What you did was illegal, you can NOT refuse a pax a ride because of their destination, no ifs or butts about it, you are a Taxi and that is your job to transport the passenger where they need to go, these are not your friends you are transporting "and have a choice of not taking them". Once you accept a job and they are in your car, or contact you and tell you where they need to go and you refuse, they have a case for a complaint.


Technically he is not a taxi, he is a *********/masquerading as a ride share. A taxi does not have the ability to surge customers 2x-5x. True Uber doesn't want you to destination discriminate, not because of its illegality but mostly because it cuts down on their precious $1 safety fee. Next time just call pax to confirm pick up, ask for destination and if it's NYC tell them you are going off shift in 20 minutes and can't do it.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> What you did was illegal, you can NOT refuse a pax a ride because of their destination, no ifs or butts about it, you are a Taxi and that is your job to transport the passenger where they need to go, these are not your friends you are transporting "and have a choice of not taking them". Once you accept a job and they are in your car, or contact you and tell you where they need to go and you refuse, they have a case for a complaint.


Bull! If they call it rideshare and are avoiding Taxi licensing then a Driver does have the right to refuse passengers who arent on the way or heading in the desired direction.

Have a look at the dozens of REAL Rideshare websites that give the driver full control of who they pick up, how many passengers in total, what time the pick up, where to and the price PER SEAT.

Rideshare has been going on before UBER for Decades


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hairon said:


> What do they mean they noted on my account?


Exactly what noted means!!!!!! It's been noted,flagged,written up. What the **** else do you think it means


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

All fares to NY from NJ automatically includes a $20 surcharge to cover tolls.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> All fares to NY from NJ automatically includes a $20 surcharge to cover tolls.


Actually Uber increased the toll payout to $25.33 going from NJ to ny airports at least, but that still doesn't cover the toll, for example GWB $14 and then the triboro RFK is $7.50 each way. For a total of $29 in tolls!


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

Lee56 said:


> Exactly what noted means!!!!!! It's been noted,flagged,written up. What the **** else do you think it means


Keeping you honest:

Exactly what noted means!. Herh herh herh!. ! Herh! Herh herh herh!. !. ! Feel the force! ! Hmmm...! Herh herh herh!. !. Herh herh herh!. !. ! , Herh Herh Herh Herh! Feel the force! Herh herh herh!. noted,flagged,written up, it's be. You think it means, what the ....Hmmm! ! Hmmm...! The dark side I sense in you! else do.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> Refuse whoever you want. Uber is a scam . It is not illegal, you have a right to choose who you want to take in your vehicle.


Wasn't that their whole idea of "ride sharing" ? Lol that you "share" a ride on the way to work? I thought they were not a "transportation company" they were not a "taxi" company and thereffore not abiding by transportation laws lol. Yes taxi can't refuse but you as a "part time ride sharing" person (hobbiest) working few hours before your real job? Oh that's right, this whole system is a scam and they are only "ride share" when convenient. As I always say there is no sharing going on. None. Everyone for dupped and the cities better wake up to that. They are losing millions as it is, wait when they will have to eat up other costs - like medical payments for drivers without insurance that get hurt while driving, welfare etc. then maybe they will realize how bad this cheap shit is. You get what you pay for. Btw that was my most often used line with pax. Lol


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

You have the right to refuse. Uber has the right to deactivate.


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> What you did was illegal, you can NOT refuse a pax a ride because of their destination, no ifs or butts about it, you are a Taxi and that is your job to transport the passenger where they need to go, these are not your friends you are transporting "and have a choice of not taking them". Once you accept a job and they are in your car, or contact you and tell you where they need to go and you refuse, they have a case for a complaint.


You are not a taxi, you dont have a medallion, you are not licensed as such, and arent allowed to pick up flaggers on the street, you are not a taxi, just some dude who has fallen on hard times, or likes to pretend he is a "transporter"


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> ...cities better wake up to that. They are losing millions as it is, wait when they will have to eat up other costs - like medical payments for drivers without insurance that get hurt while driving, welfare etc. then maybe they will realize how bad this cheap shit is. You get what you pay for. Btw that was my most often used line with pax. Lol


Uber is bs for drivers, but its the best thing to happen to cities since MADD. I'd love to see the stats on DUI arrests before and after uber came to town. My guess is they are way down. Just from a public safety standpoint, plus reduced police and court costs, not to mention the pax love it and know how to email ahole politicians if its taken away, most cities will try to make work.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> What you did was illegal, you can NOT refuse a pax a ride because of their destination, no ifs or butts about it, you are a Taxi and that is your job to transport the passenger where they need to go, these are not your friends you are transporting "and have a choice of not taking them". Once you accept a job and they are in your car, or contact you and tell you where they need to go and you refuse, they have a case for a complaint.


Not true, there are limits. For example, what if the rider wanted to go 100 miles? Plus, the OP can always use the fallback excuse of, "the pax made me feel unsafe".


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Hairon said:


> A few weeks back i made a trip from hoboken New Jersey to Brookly New york the trip requierd 2 toll different tolls one was $14 and the other $7.50 the fair was about $30 so i contacted uber and asked for a review on the ride cause i didnt think it was enough and explained i had to pay several tolls i then got a reply saying the following...
> 
> Uber Agent :
> Thanks for reaching out about this. Uber only charges riders for tolls when they are in the vehicle. In the future, you can feel free to politely not accept a ride if the rider is too far or requires a toll to get to.
> ...


You are an "independent contractor". Seems that you should have the right to refuse any fare if the destination is one that you are not comfortable with (without offering any explanation other than "I am sorry, please summon another car").


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Not true, there are limits. For example, what if the rider wanted to go 100 miles? Plus, the OP can always use the fallback excuse of, "the pax made me feel unsafe".


I agree with you 100%


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> What you did was illegal, you can NOT refuse a pax a ride because of their destination, no ifs or butts about it, you are a Taxi and that is your job to transport the passenger where they need to go, these are not your friends you are transporting "and have a choice of not taking them". Once you accept a job and they are in your car, or contact you and tell you where they need to go and you refuse, they have a case for a complaint.


Not so....


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Lou W said:


> Uber is bs for drivers, but its the best thing to happen to cities since MADD. I'd love to see the stats on DUI arrests before and after uber came to town. My guess is they are way down. Just from a public safety standpoint, plus reduced police and court costs, not to mention the pax love it and know how to email ahole politicians if its taken away, most cities will try to make work.


I disagree with you. DUIs - maybe. Even though that generates money for the city. Aside from the human factor of less accidents and deaths it's hard to assess what the net is to the city when you figure possible loss of jobs and or loss of productivity due to DUIs and additional burden that comes from it. But they actually generate revenues from DUIs. But other then somewhat lower number off DUIs the cities don't benefit from having this $42B company in their town. Think about it. No licening fees what's ever, not even business licence fees. No one knows how many drivers are in each particular city but it's safe to say thousands and thousands. No drug testing of drivers, fingerprinting, background checks (the real ones). Tax impact I would say is minimal as I'm sure Fuber shows no "real income". If I was in position that influences the city's finances Id not let this company parisiting on the city. And figure the additional burden of let's say medical payments for drivers that get hurt on Uber without health insurance, or their welfare costs once they realize they can't pay even for their basic needs like food and shelter. Uber makes Wallmart look like responsible and carrying corporation. Still think uber benefits the city's bottom line?


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> I disagree with you. DUIs - maybe. Even though that generates money for the city. Aside from the human factor of less accidents and deaths it's hard to assess what the net is to the city when you figure possible loss of jobs and or loss of productivity due to DUIs and additional burden that comes from it. But they actually generate revenues from DUIs. But other then somewhat lower number off DUIs the cities don't benefit from having this $42B company in their town. Think about it. No licening fees what's ever, not even business licence fees. No one knows how many drivers are in each particular city but it's safe to say thousands and thousands. No drug testing of drivers, fingerprinting, background checks (the real ones). Tax impact I would say is minimal as I'm sure Fuber shows no "real income". If I was in position that influences the city's finances Id not let this company parisiting on the city. And figure the additional burden of let's say medical payments for drivers that get hurt on Uber without health insurance, or their welfare costs once they realize they can't pay even for their basic needs like food and shelter. Uber makes Wallmart look like responsible and carrying corporation. Still think uber benefits the city's bottom line?


My main point is the DUI reduction. If 100 people in Orlando take an uber on a Friday night instead of deciding to drunk drive, no way that's a bad thing. As far as cities making money on DUI enforcement, a $1,000-$2,000 fine gets eaten up pretty fast by police OT, court costs, incarceration expenses, medical bills paid for DUI victims, etc. Eventually uber will find a way to pay off the "Taxi fees" the cities want to extort from them, probably on the backs of the drivers like the cab companies do, and things will settle down. But I think uber or something like it is here to stay.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

SuperDuperUber said:


> Actually Uber increased the toll payout to $25.33 going from NJ to ny airports at least, but that still doesn't cover the toll, for example GWB $14 and then the triboro RFK is $7.50 each way. For a total of $29 in tolls!


It is still $20, which includes the Hudson River crossings toll. All additional tolls, such as MTT or RFK, will be added on...which is why you got paid $25.33 in tolls. Also, GWB/HT/LT is $9-$12 on eZPass, and the $7.50 ones are $5.33 -- you need to get an eZPass if you don't already have one. There are other advantages too, such as the CP plan which is $5 all day everyday for Hudson River crossings (3+)


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

When I drove in NY the pax paid the tolls. Ignore some of these so called "know-it-alls". It looks like a catch 22 scenario. Show the OP more respect!! Obviously some of you have never been near NY or NJ.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _So glad San Diego is toll FREE!!!!!_


Same here in Iowa!!!


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> It is still $20, which includes the Hudson River crossings toll. All additional tolls, such as MTT or RFK, will be added on...which is why you got paid $25.33 in tolls. Also, GWB/HT/LT is $9-$12 on eZPass, and the $7.50 ones are $5.33 -- you need to get an eZPass if you don't already have one. There are other advantages too, such as the CP plan which is $5 all day everyday for Hudson River crossings (3+)


Thanks for the clarification on the $25.33 and CP but it's still $7.50 on my EZ pass for RFK.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

BOYCOTT UBER- VALENTINES DAY 2/14/2015 6pm-10pm DO NOT GO ONLINE


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _So glad San Diego is toll FREE!!!!!_


Uh, yeah... except for the tolls. Ever been to Coronado?


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

wtdrivesnj said:


> BOYCOTT UBER- VALENTINES DAY 2/14/2015 6pm-10pm DO NOT GO ONLINE


I boycott Uber everyday unless it surges 1.8x or more. It doesn't make sense otherwise.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

SuperDuperUber said:


> Thanks for the clarification on the $25.33 and CP but it's still $7.50 on my EZ pass for RFK.


Wow. You need to get in touch with eZPass ASAP. RFK is $5.33.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Wow. You need to get in touch with eZPass ASAP. RFK is $5.33.


Are you ny or nj EZ pass?

From the bridge website:
*TOLLS*: A toll is charged in both directions. For more information visit the EZ Passpage for rates.

*Effective March 3, 2013:*

Two-axle passenger vehicle:

$7.50 Cash or without EZ Pass NY

$5.33 with EZ Pass NY

If you have EZ Pass NJ, you can use the EZ Pass lanes but you will pay the Cash Toll Rate of $7.50.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I not exactly sure what the NY TLC rules are, but is it possible that NY could impound an out of state Uber car for operating without a license when you drop off pax in NYC from out of state?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

People who run a Taxi/FHV transportation service should always have an EZPass, paying cash not only takes more time "and a not so happy passenger in the back", but also cost more, the reason it costs more is because the transaction must be handled by a human that draws a salary, insurance, pension fund, 401k, someone has to pay those costs, and that is the motorist.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

UberXWhip said:


> Uh, yeah... except for the tolls. Ever been to Coronado?


_The bridge has been free for the last 10 years or more_


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

This is correct. It's $20 to go to NY & $5.33 for RFK or Brooklyn Tunnel. On the return there is no charge unless you take the RFK or tunnels which
you can avoid easily. You will notice all the TLC & cabs go the same ways via the downtown bridges for the most part.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

jaymaxx44 said:


> This is correct. It's $20 to go to NY & $5.33 for RFK or Brooklyn Tunnel. On the return there is no charge unless you take the RFK or tunnels which
> you can avoid easily. You will notice all the TLC & cabs go the same ways via the downtown bridges for the most part.


Usually avoiding the rfk means going thru heart of Manhattan and adding more time and traffic.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> They have noted this incident on your account. If they get more complaints, this incident could influence any disciplinary action that they may take in the future.


cant believe he asked what does note mean


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Of course it depends on the time of day and current traffic conditions. Sometimes you have to do what you have to do because time is $$$$.


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _The bridge has been free for the last 10 years or more_


No shit? Well shut my dirty ***** mouth!


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Hairon said:


> A few weeks back i made a trip from hoboken New Jersey to Brookly New york the trip requierd 2 toll different tolls one was $14 and the other $7.50 the fair was about $30 so i contacted uber and asked for a review on the ride cause i didnt think it was enough and explained i had to pay several tolls i then got a reply saying the following...
> 
> Uber Agent :
> Thanks for reaching out about this. Uber only charges riders for tolls when they are in the vehicle. In the future, you can feel free to politely not accept a ride if the rider is too far or requires a toll to get to.
> ...


??? How are there tolls on the way back to NJ??? The bridges from BK to NYC are free and so is the tunnel from NYC to JC. So what are you talking about? If you toke the Verazzano your a dumb arse.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> What you did was illegal, you can NOT refuse a pax a ride because of their destination, no ifs or butts about it, you are a Taxi and that is your job to transport the passenger where they need to go, these are not your friends you are transporting "and have a choice of not taking them". Once you accept a job and they are in your car, or contact you and tell you where they need to go and you refuse, they have a case for a complaint.


He's from NJ, there are no rules governing Uber as in NYC. There is no "TLC" in NJ so he can do as he pleases...


----------



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

What they mean is when you get a ping and you know it will require a toll to go get them just let the request time out. If you accept then cancel after speaking with someone that is bad.


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

Hairon said:


> A few weeks back i made a trip from hoboken New Jersey to Brookly New york the trip requierd 2 toll different tolls one was $14 and the other $7.50 the fair was about $30 so i contacted uber and asked for a review on the ride cause i didnt think it was enough and explained i had to pay several tolls i then got a reply saying the following...
> 
> Uber Agent :
> Thanks for reaching out about this. Uber only charges riders for tolls when they are in the vehicle. In the future, you can feel free to politely not accept a ride if the rider is too far or requires a toll to get to.
> ...


Just for the record there are 3 free bridges from Brooklyn to NYC, use them.


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

xtree78 said:


> What they mean is when you get a ping and you know it will require a toll to go get them just let the request time out. If you accept then cancel after speaking with someone that is bad.


You need to stay in Dallas, we are dealing with stuff in this area you would never understand. NYC is "literally" bigger than the whole state of Texas.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

For what it's worth, the original poster has not participated in this thread since page 1. Since he never answered my question or clarified what he meant in the original post, I would say this thread is pretty much done with. No point in everyone speculating further.


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

Red said:


> This doesn't add up - both tolls were in fact passed with a passenger in the car if your description of the trip is accurate.
> So first CSR was wrong and you should've insisted on him to look at the map again.
> Second CSR was right - you can refuse to pick up over the toll, but can't refuse a ride heading over the toll. Coming back from NYC is free anyway.


Just for the record some people don't know how to get out of Brooklyn for free so the use gps, that can route them through the battery tunnel or maybe back over the Verrazano if there is traffic.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Lou W said:


> You have the right to refuse. Uber has the right to deactivate.


Uber does NOT have a right to deactivate "partners" for this. Rea


Lidman said:


> When I drove in NY the pax paid the tolls. Ignore some of these so called "know-it-alls". It looks like a catch 22 scenario. Show the OP more respect!! Obviously some of you have never been near NY or NJ.


That's my question. Why should drivers have to pay any tolls to begin with? Granted, I live in a city with only one toll road and it's definitely not necessary to take it to get anywhere. My thinking is this: If I were to receive a ride request that forced me to take a toll road to get to the passenger, I would phone the rider, explain that I will not pay tolls out of my own pocket, that Uber often does not reimburse tolls correctly (if at all), and cancel the request.

Secondly, if I got to a rider and then later found out that his destination required a toll road, I would tell the rider he will be responsible for the tolls. If he doesn't agree, then I'm cancelling the ride and moving on.

Remember, we don't have an opportunity to see the rider's destination until we get the rider in the car and slide to begin the trip. And we ARE NOT taxis. Period!


----------



## corpsman2012 (Jan 13, 2015)

It means they are coming for you... Dun Dun Dun!!!!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> What you did was illegal, you can NOT refuse a pax a ride because of their destination, no ifs or butts about it, you are a Taxi and that is your job to transport the passenger where they need to go, these are not your friends you are transporting "and have a choice of not taking them". Once you accept a job and they are in your car, or contact you and tell you where they need to go and you refuse, they have a case for a complaint.


Oh bullshit. Ride share ain't got no rulz like dat.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Oh bullshit. Ride share ain't got no rulz like dat.


Today I got a ping and when I arrived it was a small restaurant. Guy outside sitting on a chair looked asleep. Waitress came out told him his Uber was there. He couldn't stand up and his fly was open. I've taken drunks before but I was seriously worried he would piss or vomit and also end up unconscious in my car and I would not know where to take him. I made a quick decision not to take a chance on the aforementioned piss or vomit and hit cancel and left. So my question is: exactly WHAT CAN we refuse a ride for?


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Today I got a ping and when I arrived it was a small restaurant. Guy outside sitting on a chair looked asleep. Waitress came out told him his Uber was there. He couldn't stand up and his fly was open. I've taken drunks before but I was seriously worried he would piss or vomit and also end up unconscious in my car and I would not know where to take him. I made a quick decision not to take a chance on the aforementioned piss or vomit and hit cancel and left. So my question is: exactly WHAT CAN we refuse a ride for?


For any reason you can think of as long as you are not abusing your right. Intoxicated, smelly PAX or those wearing dirty clothes are subject to legal rejection in NYC by TLC rules.
Destination however should never be used as a reason for cancelation - it's just wrong from professional point. People need to go whenever they need to go. They are paying for the ride. Same person might be taking a short ride one day and long ride another. You know how it feels being wrongfully rejected after all.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

with uber constantly lowering its fares and adding services like spotify (which requires YOUR DATA), they're attempting to kiss the publics ass using your property, labor, will, experience, and cultural training.

This happened before in the USA. But it wasn't as bad. It was called slavery. Slaves were in debt due to their existence. Uber drivers end up in similar debt to car loans, Santander Scams, the mobile phone company, their gas credit cards, etc. you will pay for new tires, constant oil changes, constant clean ups, and when that's done, they expect you to feed people who may insult you. Taxis and waiters get tips, uber drivers don't and the pay is lower (Waffle House waiters ride in your car because they make more than you).

I forgot to add that you're also driving against the law. Slavery like jail or non-discharge able debt may happen also.


Hairon said:


> A few weeks back i made a trip from hoboken New Jersey to Brookly New york the trip requierd 2 toll different tolls one was $14 and the other $7.50 the fair was about $30 so i contacted uber and asked for a review on the ride cause i didnt think it was enough and explained i had to pay several tolls i then got a reply saying the following...
> 
> Uber Agent :
> Thanks for reaching out about this. Uber only charges riders for tolls when they are in the vehicle. In the future, you can feel free to politely not accept a ride if the rider is too far or requires a toll to get to.
> ...


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

1. TLC rules say that a NYC for hire vehicle/taxi (not all that great with the technical terms, sue me) cannot refuse a ride because of the destination. For New Jersey it's more of a bad service issue, not a law.

2. Only tolls paid while the rider is in the car will be paid out. Period, no exceptions. If it requires tolls to get to your passenger, you can decline.

3. Tolls are determined by the GPS records, this is why you pay the tolls up front then are reimbursed for them. If the GPS shows your route took you say over the RFK bridge, it adds that toll automatically. Because of that, there are times when tolls aren't added properly. Tell support and the toll will be promptly added. I know it's a pain in the ass but we can't fix problems we don't know about. As long as the gps backs it up, you get it. We love adding tolls, they're fast tickets and it makes our numbers look good to our bosses. You shouldn't get attitude about a missing toll unless the csr is a complete idiot.

4. If you make the rider pay the tolls or reimburse you for them in cash and they complain, it gets filed under soliciting cash and that's not a good thing. Whatever cash they gave you will be deducted from the fare.

Hopefully that clears up some of the confusion.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Today I got a ping and when I arrived it was a small restaurant. Guy outside sitting on a chair looked asleep. Waitress came out told him his Uber was there. He couldn't stand up and his fly was open. I've taken drunks before but I was seriously worried he would piss or vomit and also end up unconscious in my car and I would not know where to take him. I made a quick decision not to take a chance on the aforementioned piss or vomit and hit cancel and left. So my question is: exactly WHAT CAN we refuse a ride for?


I would cancel if I saw "free Willy" approaching my car!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> 1. TLC rules say that a NYC for hire vehicle/taxi (not all that great with the technical terms, sue me) cannot refuse a ride because of the destination. For New Jersey it's more of a bad service issue, not a law.
> 
> 2. Only tolls paid while the rider is in the car will be paid out. Period, no exceptions. If it requires tolls to get to your passenger, you can decline.
> 
> ...


What about someone who is likely to spoil or soil your vehicle?

What about him trying to show off his Fireman's Helmet?

Can you cancel because of those reasons?


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> What about someone who is likely to spoil or soil your vehicle?
> 
> What about him trying to show off his Fireman's Helmet?
> 
> Can you cancel because of those reasons?


Yes


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> What about someone who is likely to spoil or soil your vehicle?
> 
> What about him trying to show off his Fireman's Helmet?
> 
> Can you cancel because of those reasons?


I had some drunk chick threaten to shit her pants once. I dared her to once she was out of the truck.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Today I got a ping and when I arrived it was a small restaurant. Guy outside sitting on a chair looked asleep. Waitress came out told him his Uber was there. He couldn't stand up and his fly was open. I've taken drunks before but I was seriously worried he would piss or vomit and also end up unconscious in my car and I would not know where to take him. I made a quick decision not to take a chance on the aforementioned piss or vomit and hit cancel and left. So my question is: exactly WHAT CAN we refuse a ride for?


Any reason you want. You're an independent contractor, remember?

That being said about the only reason you'll get in trouble for refusing a ride is if you endanger the protected classes. The Feds kinda frown on that kind of activity and besides, it just ain't cool.

But other than that you can get pretty trivial. Specially if it's busy and surging. Ya ain't got time to waste with these new improved lower rates and surge cause they only last a short while. Ya gotta turn them wheels faster now.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> What about someone who is likely to spoil or soil your vehicle?
> 
> What about him trying to show off his Fireman's Helmet?
> 
> Can you cancel because of those reasons?


I've had a fire before and have nothing but respect for them. I would say discuss the job with him or her.


----------



## UrbanFisherman (Jan 2, 2015)

http://www.atlantaintownpaper.com/2...ers-protest-marta-mlk-schedule-trees-atlanta/


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> What about someone who is likely to spoil or soil your vehicle?
> 
> What about him trying to show off his Fireman's Helmet?
> 
> Can you cancel because of those reasons?


Yeah, definitely. If you feel they're a danger to your safety or the integrity of your car, by all means. As long as a trip wasn't started, they can't rate you.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> What you did was illegal, you can NOT refuse a pax a ride because of their destination, no ifs or butts about it, you are a Taxi and that is your job to transport the passenger where they need to go, these are not your friends you are transporting "and have a choice of not taking them". Once you accept a job and they are in your car, or contact you and tell you where they need to go and you refuse, they have a case for a complaint.


thats NOT true!! theres actually a training and instructional video explaining how sometimes uber drivers cannot take long rides of several hours or more round trip.. that we should just simply explain to the customer this is the case and cancel the ride with out charging the rider.. learn the rules before you quote them buddy!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> thats NOT true!! theres actually a training and instructional video explaining how sometimes uber drivers cannot take long rides of several hours or more round trip.. that we should just simply explain to the customer this is the case and cancel the ride with out charging the rider.. learn the rules before you quote them buddy!


Maybe before you post nonsense you should do some research, refusing a pax had nothing to do with uberx policy that a driver can not extend a fare past 4 hours, unless notifying the base, it has nothing to do with distance traveled, some people in here are completely clueless.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

Hairon said:


> A few weeks back i made a trip from hoboken New Jersey to Brookly New york the trip requierd 2 toll different tolls one was $14 and the other $7.50 the fair was about $30 so i contacted uber and asked for a review on the ride cause i didnt think it was enough and explained i had to pay several tolls i then got a reply saying the following...
> 
> Uber Agent :
> Thanks for reaching out about this. Uber only charges riders for tolls when they are in the vehicle. In the future, you can feel free to politely not accept a ride if the rider is too far or requires a toll to get to.
> ...


dont worry about that.. you are an independent contractor and you have the right to refuse a ride at any time for any reason!! its your car, you own it.. they wont deactivate you for refusing destination.. a large % of uber drivers in North Jersey are already refusing rides and asking for the customer destination.. theyre already short drivers in north jersey and plenty of people cant get a ride bc of the low rates.. theyre not gonna deactivate you for declining rides.. they will for low ratings.. but not this


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Maybe before you post nonsense you should do some research, refusing a pax had nothing to do with uberx policy that a driver can not extend a fare past 4 hours, unless notifying the base, it has nothing to do with distance traveled, some people in here are completely clueless.


nonsense?!? youre the one who needs to do some research! youre quoting rules for NYC.. the regulations are different in NYC.. the driver who posted this drives in NEW JERSEY.. there is no home base in new jersey.. you have no clue what youre talking about.. heres the video explaining everything i just said!! now tell me im wrong! http://video.uber.com/jDr/refuse-destination/


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> nonsense?!? youre the one who needs to do some research! youre quoting rules for NYC.. the regulations are different in NYC.. the driver who posted this drives in NEW JERSEY.. there is no home base in new jersey.. you have no clue what youre talking about.. heres the video explaining everything i just said!! now tell me im wrong! http://video.uber.com/jDr/refuse-destination/


Like I said, do some research, I suggest you ask the NJ limousine division.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Like I said, do some research, I suggest you ask the NJ limousine division.


like you said?? the video clearly states that for long trips over 4 hours that we cancel them.. that they understand that some people do have the time to complete long round trips. that was my original statement, but you obviously cant read either


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

SuperDuperUber said:


> Actually Uber increased the toll payout to $25.33 going from NJ to ny airports at least, but that still doesn't cover the toll, for example GWB $14 and then the triboro RFK is $7.50 each way. For a total of $29 in tolls!


Not if you use easy pass


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

SuperDuperUber said:


> Usually avoiding the rfk means going thru heart of Manhattan and adding more time and traffic.


not if you take the Queensboro bridge right to the Lincoln tunnel.. if youre going to JFK dont take the tunnel on the way there.. GW bridge to the East side highway to the Queensboro bridge is a good route.. theres gonna be heavy traffic no matter which route you take..


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Damn, too much confusion . . . Does anybody know the real answer?

http://rideassociation.wordpress.com


----------



## loft205 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hairon said:


> A few weeks back i made a trip from hoboken New Jersey to Brookly New york the trip requierd 2 toll different tolls one was $14 and the other $7.50 the fair was about $30 so i contacted uber and asked for a review on the ride cause i didnt think it was enough and explained i had to pay several tolls i then got a reply saying the following...
> 
> Uber Agent :
> Thanks for reaching out about this. Uber only charges riders for tolls when they are in the vehicle. In the future, you can feel free to politely not accept a ride if the rider is too far or requires a toll to get to.
> ...


It means you're an employee


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

loft205 said:


> It means you're an employee


Just copy and paste the previous email from uber CSR, and include it with your response.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Th


cybertec69 said:


> What you did was illegal, you can NOT refuse a pax a ride because of their destination, no ifs or butts about it, you are a Taxi and that is your job to transport the passenger where they need to go, these are not your friends you are transporting "and have a choice of not taking them". Once you accept a job and they are in your car, or contact you and tell you where they need to go and you refuse, they have a case for a complaint.


This is where your wrong with uber there is no such thing as legal or illegal. And Uber is not a taxi it is a ridesharing service.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Hairon said:


> A few weeks back i made a trip from hoboken New Jersey to Brookly New york the trip requierd 2 toll different tolls one was $14 and the other $7.50 the fair was about $30 so i contacted uber and asked for a review on the ride cause i didnt think it was enough and explained i had to pay several tolls i then got a reply saying the following...
> 
> Uber Agent :
> Thanks for reaching out about this. Uber only charges riders for tolls when they are in the vehicle. In the future, you can feel free to politely not accept a ride if the rider is too far or requires a toll to get to.
> ...


Im not anywhere around NY/NJ so Im not sure how tolls work there but did you check if you at least got paid for the tolls while the passenger was in the car?

As for noted, it meant they have made a note of this incident on your account and if you get more similar complains then they will deactivate you.

Next time, if a rider has to go to NY tell them you can't go on a long ride because its almost the end of your shift and ask them to order another uber.


----------



## SAS (Apr 6, 2015)

I like gregthedriver's response best...


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Like I said, do some research, I suggest you ask the NJ limousine division.


He's UberX in Jersey, it's different. Not a real limo. Just the fact that he's doing UberX is already illegal lol


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

gregthedriver said:


> Refuse whoever you want. Uber is a scam . It is not illegal, you have a right to choose who you want to take in your vehicle.


True. If there's no money in taking them...


----------



## Libercontrarian (Dec 21, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> with uber constantly lowering its fares and adding services like spotify (which requires YOUR DATA), they're attempting to kiss the publics ass using your property, labor, will, experience, and cultural training.
> 
> This happened before in the USA. But it wasn't as bad. It was called slavery. Slaves were in debt due to their existence. Uber drivers end up in similar debt to car loans, Santander Scams, the mobile phone company, their gas credit cards, etc. you will pay for new tires, constant oil changes, constant clean ups, and when that's done, they expect you to feed people who may insult you. Taxis and waiters get tips, uber drivers don't and the pay is lower (Waffle House waiters ride in your car because they make more than you).
> 
> I forgot to add that you're also driving against the law. Slavery like jail or non-discharge able debt may happen also.


Oh, fer Chrissakes, tell me you did not just compare Uber to one of the greatest evils in all the world, right?

Stop reinforcing Godwin's Law, please!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _So glad San Diego is toll FREE!!!!!_


Well not exactly
There is the one section of 125 that is a toll road. And UBER paid the toll when I was requested to use it to get to Crickett.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Hairon said:


> A few weeks back i made a trip from hoboken New Jersey to Brookly New york the trip requierd 2 toll different tolls one was $14 and the other $7.50 the fair was about $30 so i contacted uber and asked for a review on the ride cause i didnt think it was enough and explained i had to pay several tolls i then got a reply saying the following...
> 
> Uber Agent :
> Thanks for reaching out about this. Uber only charges riders for tolls when they are in the vehicle. In the future, you can feel free to politely not accept a ride if the rider is too far or requires a toll to get to.
> ...


Contact the IRS and also get an attorney to sue Uber for violating your independent contractor status


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Libercontrarian said:


> Oh, fer Chrissakes, tell me you did not just compare Uber to one of the greatest evils in all the world, right?
> 
> Stop reinforcing Godwin's Law, please!


No, I did that months ago. Still believe it.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Well not exactly
> There is the one section of 125 that is a toll road. And UBER paid the toll when I was requested to use it to get to Crickett.


_I don't use the 125 when I Uber. _


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _I don't use the 125 when I Uber. _


Coming from E County going to Crickett or whatever it is called now, the 125 cuts off quite a few miles. 
So if the rider requests you to use that instead of adding an additonal 5- 10 miles,15 minutes or more you say no?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Coming from E County going to Crickett or whatever it is called now, the 125 cuts off quite a few miles.
> So if the rider requests you to use that instead of adding an additonal 5- 10 miles,15 minutes or more you say no?


_When I do have rides down to cricket,I am normally coming from P.B or in at that area.So I come down either the 5 or 805 . If main street is backed up. I will 
take 905 E and go the back way through the junk yards._


----------



## JohninTampa (Mar 26, 2015)

I would think, in my humble opinion, ( this means it could certainly be wrong, and probably is) that if Uber sernds you on a toll road to pick up a rider, then the toll shjouldbe included. He have transponders to track our tolls here and Uber pays if you take toll while rider is in vehicle,
I would not take a toll route on the way,but we have options.
Uber has no it sent me on a toll road to pick up as rider.


----------



## BlackDog (Sep 5, 2015)

Hairon said:


> A few weeks back i made a trip from hoboken New Jersey to Brookly New york the trip requierd 2 toll different tolls one was $14 and the other $7.50 the fair was about $30 so i contacted uber and asked for a review on the ride cause i didnt think it was enough and explained i had to pay several tolls i then got a reply saying the following...
> 
> Uber Agent :
> Thanks for reaching out about this. Uber only charges riders for tolls when they are in the vehicle. In the future, you can feel free to politely not accept a ride if the rider is too far or requires a toll to get to.
> ...


Hello,

Uber's evasive/generic emails are pre typed and cold and none human in my opinion. They were probable written by someone who has never been in the service industry and has a degree in some sort of lawyer talk... These replies are cut and pasted experienced Uber driver (that Uber hired) to crank out replies to complaints on his couch while chilling at home.

Bottom line: I think you have to do what makes sense to you as long it aligns with basic moral fiber. I get pings in Seattle that want me to drive across lake washington to pick up a passenger 35 minutes away. They match up the closest driver as the crow flies. If I had a flying car maybe like 10 minutes away... I do not travel more than 15 minutes to pick up a passenger, can't make money doing that BS. I also do not accept any passenger below a 4.2 rating anymore. I am already getting paid very little to drive all over town for pick ups or deal with asshat customers.

I feel that if and when Uber deactivates me or you it might be the biggest blessing for us to finally move onto a respectable job that pays more than minimum wage.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

Hairon said:


> A few weeks back i made a trip from hoboken New Jersey to Brookly New york the trip requierd 2 toll different tolls one was $14 and the other $7.50 the fair was about $30 so i contacted uber and asked for a review on the ride cause i didnt think it was enough and explained i had to pay several tolls i then got a reply saying the following...
> 
> Uber Agent :
> Thanks for reaching out about this. Uber only charges riders for tolls when they are in the vehicle. In the future, you can feel free to politely not accept a ride if the rider is too far or requires a toll to get to.
> ...


They're just bluffing you to cut down on further cherry picking. The contract says we are able to not accept all requests. Do you have a lot of cancellations in the past few weeks? They might flag you for that. Anytime a customer complains, they take their side.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

This post was back in January. I'm sure the drivers status changed by now and your opinions are probably irrelevant.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

Does not matter when it was, just stating the facts of the agreement we accepted. Did not mention about his status? That's a real defensive reply to my post, uber shill?


UberBlackPr1nce said:


> This post was back in January. I'm sure the drivers status changed by now and your opinions are probably irrelevant.


rs


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

SuperDuperUber said:


> Actually Uber increased the toll payout to $25.33 going from NJ to ny airports at least, but that still doesn't cover the toll, for example GWB $14 and then the triboro RFK is $7.50 each way. For a total of $29 in tolls!


Then don't take the RFK

Easy.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

GlenGreezy said:


> Then don't take the RFK
> 
> Easy.


Drivers in NJ and NY that don't have an EZ pass is beyond me. GWB would be 11.75 peak and 9.75 off peak. If you have 2 pax or more, you could get the carpool rate ($5.75) and pocket $8.25 of the toll charges.


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

Red said:


> This doesn't add up - both tolls were in fact passed with a passenger in the car if your description of the trip is accurate.
> So first CSR was wrong and you should've insisted on him to look at the map again.
> Second CSR was right - you can refuse to pick up over the toll, but can't refuse a ride heading over the toll. *Coming back from NYC is free anyway.*


Coming back from Brooklyn is not free if you take the Verrazano. I know going thru Manhattan is free, but if you live in South Jersey or if its rush hour you have to eat that toll at the bridge.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> What you did was illegal, you can NOT refuse a pax a ride because of their destination, no ifs or butts about it,


You my friend, with no disrespect, are outa your Fking mind.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

Uberduberdoo said:


> You my friend, with no disrespect, are outa your Fking mind.


This guy is a moron, it's in our agreement that we are not obligated to accept all ride requests. Another poser who doesn't even drive.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

San Diego Steve said:


> This guy is a moron, it's in our agreement that we are not obligated to accept all ride requests. Another poser who doesn't even drive.


It depends on local laws. In NYC it actually IS illegal.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> It depends on local laws. In NYC it actually IS illegal.


You mean to tell me, in NYC, if I accept a ride request, where the riders destination is hidden from me via uber, I legally have to take the rider to his destination? No Fking way! Think about it. I show up at pick up, the rider enters destination as Florida and I have to by law take him... 


Uberduberdoo said:


> You my friend, with no disrespect, are outa your Fking mind.


Even if uber didn't hide the destination. No possible way, that by law, the driver has to take the pax.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Uberduberdoo said:


> You mean to tell me, in NYC, if I accept a ride request, where the riders destination is hidden from me via uber, I legally have to take the rider to his destination? No Fking way! Think about it. I show up at pick up, the rider enters destination as Florida and I have to by law take him...


Yup, pretty much. They take cherry picking VERY seriously there. Not that it stops some of them from still doing it, though. And it covers only NYC and surrounding areas, not a trip all the way across the country. That's just silly.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Yup, pretty much. They take cherry picking VERY seriously there. Not that it stops some of them from still doing it, though. And it covers only NYC and surrounding areas, not a trip all the way across the country. That's just silly.


You show me "the law" as it exists and how it differentiates the local trip versus the distance trip.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Uberduberdoo said:


> You show me "the law" as it exists and how it differentiates the local trip versus the distance trip.


Here you are, straight from the City of NY website. I supported exclusively NYC riders/drivers (including NJ and CT) for close to a year, so I'm kinda familiar with this stuff.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Here you are, straight from the City of NY website. I supported exclusively NYC riders/drivers (including NJ and CT) for close to a year, so I'm kinda familiar with this stuff.


"If you arranged service beforehand through a company" - this implies that dispatch have negotiated the price and found a driver that has been informed of destination. That's an absolute standard in industry that makes perfect sense - driver have to be ready for such fare. Uber sneak through the cracks again here: driver is not informed about out of town trip until actually starting the meter while technically "service has been arranged beforehand" a minute ago. Taxis charge double meter after the city line for Nassau and Westchester and have a right to refuse such trip if driver started his shift more than 8 hours ago. Car services have flat rates and giving driver a choice to reject a trip even if that result in some kind of penalty for rejecting small OT like Hoboken. Uber is making drivers run the meter while appealing for the car service rules. There are no laws for car services with meters. Yet. In my opinion Uber should be banned until properly regulated in NYC. Or accept metered taxis rules of conduct. But by that they'll admit that they are taxi service and I don't see that happening. Keeping my fingers crossed for a bubble burst after successful nationwide Super Bowl strike.


----------

